# SEG - Sports Entertainment Group



## System (1 August 2010)

Pacific Star Network (PNW) is a radio broadcasting company. The Company holds two Melbourne AM commercial broadcasting licenses and broadcasts 24/7 on MTR 1377 Melbourne Talk Radio and 1116 SEN, sports and entertainment network.

http://www.pacificstarnetwork.com.au


----------



## WRiley (29 November 2016)

I ran through the specifics of this counter, everything looks GOOD,... really good,... but it's not easy to buy. The spread is huge.


----------



## Porper (29 November 2016)

WRiley said:


> I ran through the specifics of this counter, everything looks GOOD,... really good,... but it's not easy to buy. The spread is huge.




You just have to look at the chart to see it's an out and out gamble. Bouncing along around all-time lows. No volume whatsoever...be careful. Could come good but just as likely to delist i.m.o.


----------



## WRiley (29 November 2016)

Porper said:


> You just have to look at the chart to see it's an out and out gamble. Bouncing along around all-time lows. No volume whatsoever...be careful. Could come good but just as likely to delist i.m.o.



The thing that caught my attention is the yield. I would say the dps is quite safe due to the good performance of the company. Hence, with a reasonable price, the yield justifies the risk to take.

If it is to delist, the company will have to pay a good exit price for investors to agree, unless, of course, a few owned a large piece of this pie.


----------



## System (1 December 2020)

On December 1st, 2020, Pacific Star Network Limited (PNW) changed its name and ASX code to Sports Entertainment Group Limited (SEG).


----------

